# Fox Lake



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

After not catching anything on the Hocking We made the trip out to fox lake but when we got there the upper end by the boat ramp hardly had any water, does anyone know whats going on


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

They lowered it to put in the new boat ramp. The construction equipment is all gone now so I assume they are done and letting it fill back up on its own. I walked the shoreline a ways last weekend. Crazy how many stumps are out there in the main lake.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the head up. Ive dragged my electic transom motor a couple of times, once hung up. While lining up to get to the ramp plus on the trailer. I hope they atleast added a single dock. Hard for the old timers to get in.

Wish they'd fix the dam dock snowden. How hard is it to pour some cement so you dont have to walk through water


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

They are at Rupert now putting in a courtesy dock.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

TheCream said:


> They lowered it to put in the new boat ramp. The construction equipment is all gone now so I assume they are done and letting it fill back up on its own. I walked the shoreline a ways last weekend. Crazy how many stumps are out there in the main lake.


thats why its an under rated crappie lake


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ruffhunter said:


> Thanks for the head up. Ive dragged my electic transom motor a couple of times, once hung up. While lining up to get to the ramp plus on the trailer. I hope they atleast added a single dock. Hard for the old timers to get in.
> 
> Wish they'd fix the dam dock snowden. How hard is it to pour some cement so you dont have to walk through water


They poured a concrete "dock" or whatever you'd call it. Sort of an L-shaped concrete structure beside the new ramp with cleats all over it.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Stumps everywhere.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks. My mouth dropped! I cant believe all the stumps. I fished twice this year and once last year. Lots of itty bitty gills and crappie in the 4 to 7 inch range. Really disappointed with the panfish size. Do you ever have any luck with keepers? I did see some bass guys catch a 5lb 5oz bass towards the back third and release it. well i think they released it


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ruffhunter said:


> Thanks. My mouth dropped! I cant believe all the stumps. I fished twice this year and once last year. Lots of itty bitty gills and crappie in the 4 to 7 inch range. Really disappointed with the panfish size. Do you ever have any luck with keepers? I did see some bass guys catch a 5lb 5oz bass towards the back third and release it. well i think they released it


I've always caught big crappie numbers there, just not much size. I haven't really crappie fished it much for a few years, though.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll bet them carps ain't too happy not being in the flats.


----------

